# insuring 2 cars on same policy!



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Morning guys, after a quote for 2 vehicles if possible? 

got my van and a 206 gti i need a quote for both of them


can you help please guys?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Possibly, we do have a access to new product that will cover a mix of vans and cars for small businesses, but it is quite selective and only available for rural postcodes and will not cover motor trade related occupations.

Generally speaking where vans and cars are concerned, it is often better to have a commercial vehicle policy on the van (with carriage of own goods use) and then a private car policy for the car.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Email on its way mate, hopefully it will offer a solution at an affordable cost.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Lloyd head scratching commence!!

trying to figure which way is best to do it


----------

